# BBC NAtional Orchestra of Wales Leider



## AlexD (Nov 6, 2011)

I attended the BBC National Orchestra of Wales' concert at Oxford Town Hall last night. It will be broadcast on BBC radio 3 on Monday evening. The concert featured songs, and a couple of dances, from Schubert, Sibelius & Greig - ending with The Hall of the Mountain King.

It was a very well done concert - with the two singers doing a very good job. The contrast between Sibelius's work and the German romantic stuff was pretty exciting.

The concert was part of Oxford's Lieder Festival - which goes on for the next couple of weeks, The theme I myth, magic and mortals. The programme is here https://www.oxfordlieder.co.uk/events/forthcoming


----------

